# Thinking about Thailand



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi.

I'm a few years away from "standard" retirement age as this point, but since I don't have a VAST SUM saved up that will let me retire comfortably in the USA, I've had to do some fancy thinking. 

One dream I had of, was retiring to Hawai'i. I was stationed there in the Navy, been back there several times and I love the place. It's not as expensive as some say, but it's never significantly cheaper than the US. But I would still enjoy living in the tropics.

In the Navy, I was lucky enough to visit several charming places in the Far East: Japan, The Philippines, etc. 
- Japan is actually an option for me, but that would be in chilly Sapporo. Very expensive to live there, although it might be rent-free. I understand that I could teach English there, if I had a BA degree, which I don't.
- The Philippines is attractive, since people speak English there. Of course there wouldn't be any work teaching English. It's a possibility, but not my favorite.
- Thailand, now, I found to be an interesting and charming country. So right now, I am looking into this possibility. I'm looking into getting a TEFL cert, learning a bit of the Thai language, and genereally sussing out the situation. 

I'm a technical writer, so I'm looking into picking up a contract (if possible) with a company in Bangkok with an eye to relocating early.

I have a house in CA which I can rent out for a net of about $1000/mo, and some savings that would probably get me reasonable monthly income as well.

Anyway, I've spilled my guts, looking forward to learning more about my prospects and adventure in an exotic tropical country!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Xynoplas said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a few years away from "standard" retirement age as this point, but since I don't have a VAST SUM saved up that will let me retire comfortably in the USA, I've had to do some fancy thinking.
> 
> ...


Good Morning,

Just a note from the Philippines. Rental property for income is a good idea. Just be sure you have enough to live without it. 
Back home in the States, renters often split without notice and that would end the income till it can be re-rented.
After a renter moves out it would likely need to be repainted and possibly major repairs made.

Very difficult to do from this side of the world and a rental agreement/lease would be impossible to enforce. 
You want to enjoy life; not commit financial suicide..



Jet Jag


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

" if I had a BA degree, which I don't."

Without a degree, your only option for teaching in Thailand is in a language school. Teachers at primary and high schools require a degree, and obviously, no university will hire you without a degree.

Visas are something you really need to look into as well, it is not always easy to stay in Thailand if you don't have the money/income for the visa or extension of stay.


----------



## k777 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,
I think if your savings is around or more than USD1mn, you would be very fine in Thailand.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Just a note from the Philippines. Rental property for income is a good idea. Just be sure you have enough to live without it.
> Back home in the States, renters often split without notice and that would end the income till it can be re-rented.
> ...


Thanks, JL! I agree; dealing with rental from that distance, even with a RA management co and nearby relatives could be tricky. The simplest would be to sell it outright, but I don't think the property value has peaked yet. 

Plenty of tine to think about this.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

bigt116 said:


> " if I had a BA degree, which I don't."
> 
> Without a degree, your only option for teaching in Thailand is in a language school. Teachers at primary and high schools require a degree, and obviously, no university will hire you without a degree.
> 
> Visas are something you really need to look into as well, it is not always easy to stay in Thailand if you don't have the money/income for the visa or extension of stay.


Yeah, that would more in the realm of Something to do While Semi-Retired, rather than a way to become rich, haha.

BTW, Looks like Thailand is starting to enforce some of their lax regulations regarding visas. From what I have seen, you need to deposit a certain amount in a Thai bank and also you need to be receiving monthly income from overseas. The sums they are talking about seem pretty modest from an American's POV.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

k777 said:


> Hi,
> I think if your savings is around or more than USD1mn, you would be very fine in Thailand.


What's that? $1,000,000? That's pretty good no matter where you live, haha.
More like about a quarter of that.


----------



## expatbrit (Aug 16, 2015)

Xynoplas said:


> Yeah, that would more in the realm of Something to do While Semi-Retired, rather than a way to become rich, haha.
> 
> BTW, Looks like Thailand is starting to enforce some of their lax regulations regarding visas. From what I have seen, you need to deposit a certain amount in a Thai bank and also you need to be receiving monthly income from overseas. The sums they are talking about seem pretty modest from an American's POV.


For a retirement visa you need to be over 50, have 800,000 baht (around $23k) in a Thai bank account or have monthly income of 65,000 baht ($1,850) a month income. A combination of the two is also ok, a long as it adds up to 800,000 baht. Easy to get if you meet those conditions.

I'd suggest renting out your place in UK and just coming to Thailand and seeing how it goes. That's what I did. If you like it, you could sell your property later. But just come and see what it's like first.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

expatbrit said:


> For a retirement visa you need to be over 50, have 800,000 baht (around $23k) in a Thai bank account or have monthly income of 65,000 baht ($1,850) a month income. A combination of the two is also ok, a long as it adds up to 800,000 baht. Easy to get if you meet those conditions.
> 
> I'd suggest renting out your place in UK and just coming to Thailand and seeing how it goes. That's what I did. If you like it, you could sell your property later. But just come and see what it's like first.


Well, I'm not in the UK, haha, but - thanks - a reconnoitering trip to Thailand would be definitely in the cards for next year, possibly during the most sweltering months, just to see if I can tolerate it. 

I'd probably want to see Bangkok, Pattaya and Chiang Mai at the very least.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Any ideas about learning the Thai language?


----------



## expatbrit (Aug 16, 2015)

Xynoplas said:


> Any ideas about learning the Thai language?


I just started this course... Learn Thai From A White Guy. Better to learn to read first, as that way you'll be able to pronounce the words properly.


----------

